# L-Carnitine Injection



## JWBH (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello,

Several questions for this.

What is the highest mg that this can go without it causing a knot or other issues?

Also, can the powder bought by straight off the shelf? Or do I need to look to get it via other means? Such as a raws guy? Is it the same powder?

Does anyone have a good recipe for it?


----------



## K1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Always found it more convenient to just buy Synthetek's Synthetine...Great product, fast shipping and you can find countless reviews on the quality and results.


----------



## sodzl (Apr 7, 2017)

Made it at 250 300 and 500. 500 stung a bit in the glutes anywhere else was painful. I got the l carnitine off amazon. I can't recall the recipe but i think it was just
 distilled water
 1%BA
 Filtered .2 whatman


----------



## heavy hitter (Apr 11, 2017)

why not just buy the race horse stuff? Super cheap


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 13, 2017)

heavy hitter said:


> why not just buy the race horse stuff? Super cheap



You could but synthetine is pharm grade and you are guaranteed sterility and purity. Plus it's supporting the main sponsor of this forum and pro muscle.


----------



## JasonG (Apr 14, 2017)

I've used race horse meds and Synthetek's and couldn't tell a difference. Some have complained about race horse grade stinging though. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy (Apr 15, 2017)

Synthetine is in a class all by its self. Best car nit ine supplement on the market


----------



## Nightrider (May 24, 2017)

How long to see results on l-carn? I have been using for a week and haven't really seen a change in the scale.


----------



## SURGE (Oct 6, 2017)

Synthetine is great. 2ml pre workout gets me going. It helps me get leaner and veiny.


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 17, 2017)

Synthetine for me as well. 5ml pre workout when I am pushing it.


----------



## striffe (Oct 18, 2017)

ProFIT said:


> Synthetine for me as well. 5ml pre workout when I am pushing it.



What do you notice from 5ml?


----------



## Victory (Oct 20, 2017)

Really good stuff. I have seen John Meadows recommending this as well.


----------



## grizz (Oct 20, 2017)

So, I'm accustomed to seeing L-carnitine ingested, but never injected. What are specific benefits for injecting? I'm assuming there must be some but haven't found anything concrete so far.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 21, 2017)

grizz said:


> So, I'm accustomed to seeing L-carnitine ingested, but never injected. What are specific benefits for injecting? I'm assuming there must be some but haven't found anything concrete so far.



Absorption.

Most of the oral l-carnitine's have terrible absorption. Som estill elicit a good response even with that terrible absorption. If you go on pubmed there are loads of studies showing oral carnitines effectiveness but there are some that aren't great and again that's down to it's absorption. 

If you ever inject synthetine you will know what I mean by it hits fast. I notice just a better look. The changes are subtle in different areas but add up to make a big difference. I get much more vascular and leaner using synthetine.


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 22, 2017)

Is there any stimulant effect for those who are sensitive to that sort of thing?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 23, 2017)

Thaistick said:


> Is there any stimulant effect for those who are sensitive to that sort of thing?



Many report increased energy on synthetine but it is not a stimulant. Although it can increase alertness and give a sense of well being. It also increases mitochondrial capacity so can have a big impact on energy levels. However, it should never cause anxiety or jitters like a stimulant like caffeine can do.


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 24, 2017)

Elvia1023 said:


> Many report increased energy on synthetine but it is not a stimulant. Although it can increase alertness and give a sense of well being. It also increases mitochondrial capacity so can have a big impact on energy levels. However, it should never cause anxiety or jitters like a stimulant like caffeine can do.



Thanks, that's what I needed to know.


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 1, 2017)

Elvia1023 said:


> Many report increased energy on synthetine but it is not a stimulant. Although it can increase alertness and give a sense of well being. It also increases mitochondrial capacity so can have a big impact on energy levels. However, it should never cause anxiety or jitters like a stimulant like caffeine can do.



Interesting. I never knew that. L-carnitine is a great supplement.


----------

